# Modafinil



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone had any experience with Modafinil ,positive,negative etc?No luck getting Adderal what class of drugs is Modafinil in.I'm sure it's like a 22. compared to a magnum as far as analagies.But if it can help with motivation that would be a big step forward,.Anyone used it?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modafanil

Provigil is a mild stimulant that costs $10+ per pill. I've tired it and it's OK if you want something as potent as caffeine and have a big pile of money to burn.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

With a duration of 5-10 hours, that's $1-2 per hour of effects. About $3000 per year, if I'm not mistaken...

At that price, you could probably hire someone to do the stuff you're taking a pill to do (work, etc.).


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

A months worth of free samples,why not try.So far ( 2 days) hasn't helped at all.There are always programs like Partnership For Perscription Assistance.There are ways around paying full price for a medications often getting them for next to nothing.You just gotta be proactive!!
Wellbutrin XL-free
Lamictal-free
Ambion XR-free


----------



## DrBenway (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't tried it, but my understanding is it has the wakefulness component of amphetamines but not so much the speedy feeling, which is really what is helpful for motivation. That said, I have been on Adderall for years and it definitely has not helped with my social anxiety. It can make me more talkative in some situations, but generally only those that I am already comfortable with, like with my family, closest friends, and for me, in some academic situations.


----------



## plasticintruder (Jan 1, 2009)

ive taken it, it doesnt help much with SA, it only seems to make you wired and awake. the confidence and increased sociability only seem to come from true amphetamines....


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

How are you liking the new stuff so far?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Of course there is no euphoria like with real stimulants, but also no crash. Didn't help with SA, except reduces Klonopin tiredness.


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think Modafinal screwed up my skin and gave me mild rosacea. It is similar to amphetamines. Be cautious here.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

It's not similar to amphetamines. Pretty much zero abuse potential.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

It has the abuse potential of coffee


----------



## aliceYe30 (Apr 28, 2009)

I also bought Modalert (generic Modafinil) and I must admit for me personally it had no effect. I was a bit disappointed because to be honest I thought it would help at least a little bit. I am also of the opinion that it has no abuse potential. I think it is not dangerous taking it. Just try it for yourself maybe it has an effect on you.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> It has the abuse potential of coffee


The idiots at the DEA still make it a C-IV controlled substance. Wonder when they'll schedule coffee and add that to their Columbian drug raids? Juan Valdez literally is a drug mule!


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

I liked it, its actually a nice augment or alone stimulant because its not as harsh as amphetamine but way more potent as caffeine without much of the jitters.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah its kinda a "super cafeine" from what ive read, i liked it myself too.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Combining it with vitamins can give a nice little buzz.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

It seems to be quite a bit dopaminergic.



> Psychopharmacology (Berl). 2010 Apr 13. [Epub ahead of print]
> Dopamine transporter-related effects of modafinil in rhesus monkeys.
> 
> Andersen ML, Kessler E, Murnane KS, McClung JC, Tufik S, Howell LL.
> ...





> Pharmacol Biochem Behav. 2010 Mar 25. [Epub ahead of print]
> Psychostimulant-like discriminative stimulus and locomotor sensitization properties of the wake-promoting agent modafinil in rodents.
> 
> Paterson NE, Fedolak A, Olivier B, Hanania T, Ghavami A, Caldarone B.
> ...


This could imply that modafinil itself has potential for social anxiety disorder as it seems to occupy DAT quite a bit, alot more powerfull then wellbutrin. Those are some intresting findings.


----------



## mas1478 (Oct 28, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modafanil
> 
> Provigil is a mild stimulant that costs $10+ per pill. I've tired it and it's OK if you want something as potent as caffeine and have a big pile of money to burn.


Sorry this is wrong... I had to import this to UK and only paid £50 for 100 x200mg. However cost in US is $50. you can do the math but ??

I'm a 53 year old male so was really apprehensive about taking it. Still in the research phase. However certainly works for focus and concentration I took 100mg at 06:00 yeaterday and then another 100mg at 12:00 I studdied with focus till about 22:00 that night. Only side affects I have notioced are increase in pulse and a sort of background headache. I dont think I will be taking it every day and certainly not the full 200 it can affect sleep at night. I'm only interested in concentration during day. One last caution if you do take the 200mg in my experince drinking coffee really makes you take off - Ive never taken amphetamine before or any drugs but man I was really flying but not in an related way.

Hope this helps

Frank


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> Anyone had any experience with Modafinil ,positive,negative etc?No luck getting Adderal what class of drugs is Modafinil in.I'm sure it's like a 22. compared to a magnum as far as analagies.But if it can help with motivation that would be a big step forward,.Anyone used it?


Yes I've used it and my experience is negative. I paid it over 113 bucks and threw it out when there were still several pills left over. It was not so usefel for wakefulness and made me wired and jittery, and a little depressed too since I found it antagonizes GABA. When taken regurarly also caused me early awakening. Now I use peph to stay awake and it feels much much better.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

The only thing it did was keeping me awake. Coffee is cheaper go for that.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> Anyone had any experience with Modafinil ,positive,negative etc?No luck getting Adderal what class of drugs is Modafinil in.*I'm sure it's like a 22. compared to a magnum* as far as analagies.But if it can help with motivation that would be a big step forward,.Anyone used it?


try comparing a nerf gun to a grenade launcher dude.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

istayhome said:


> try comparing a nerf gun to a grenade launcher dude.


Ahhh! nice analogy. I don't know. Modafinil is a pretty hard hitter!!! BTW I am going to pm you about the specific cannabinoid compound cannabidiol. I have a friend who has been leading me to some studies about its possitive effects. I'll pm you the info. I'm sure your familiar with it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> try comparing a nerf gun to a grenade launcher dude.


That analogy may make it sound like it's simply an issue of intensity. I'd say it's much more than that. Provigil/Nuvigil is marketed as a wakefulness aid & in my limited experience they feel similar to caffeine. They have a wakefulness effect, though I'm not sure they do any better than caffeine. They sure cost way more than caffeine though.

Amphetamines lack a wakefulness effect for me. Apparently this kind of response isn't unusual for those who have ADD. I'd never take any amphetamine when tired as I would simply sleep through it, totally missing out on the wonders of that fantastic med. Sufficient amounts of caffeine actually wake me up, while amphetamines don't. Amphetamines put me in a notably better mood where I'm notably more talkative, but they're not energizing at all. I could take a stimulants and then happily sit around doing absolutely nothing (as opposed to doing nothing while in a depressed mood).

Obviously, response varies greatly as is the case with all meds. Clearly some find amphetamines highly stimulating such that they can stay up all night to learn everything they failed to learn during the prior semester.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> That analogy may make it sound like it's simply an issue of intensity. I'd say it's much more than that. Provigil/Nuvigil is marketed as a wakefulness aid & in my limited experience they feel similar to caffeine. They have a wakefulness effect, though I'm not sure they do any better than caffeine. They sure cost way more than caffeine though.
> 
> Amphetamines lack a wakefulness effect for me. Apparently this kind of response isn't unusual for those who have ADD. I'd never take any amphetamine when tired as I would simply sleep through it, totally missing out on the wonders of that fantastic med. Sufficient amounts of caffeine actually wake me up, while amphetamines don't. Amphetamines put me in a notably better mood where I'm notably more talkative, but they're not energizing at all. I could take a stimulants and then happily sit around doing absolutely nothing (as opposed to doing nothing while in a depressed mood).
> 
> Obviously, response varies greatly as is the case with all meds. Clearly some find amphetamines highly stimulating such that they can stay up all night to learn everything they failed to learn during the prior semester.


Very thorough explanation. BUT I HAVE TO ALWAYS BE 100% RIGHT :mum. No, just kidding . although to you analogy, a nerf gun is produced to be a toy whereas a grenade launsher is produced to maim, kill and destroy.

A nerf gun and some coffee are preferable to modafinil, they provide wakefulness and fun.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Amphetamines improves working memory in the brain and thats why they work for adhd/add. They don't give that wakefullness effect like coffee like you said. Appearantly I miss the H part in ADHD that results in ADD. I still have to find something for anhedonia, I started lexapro and I noticed a slight mood lift. Nothing special though. If amphetamines make you euphoric you take too much. My add is that bad I can't barely read sentences on the internet without getting anxious. It sucks when amphetamines stop working, Currently taking 7,5mg 3 three times a day and it does nothing for motivation. For motivation you are bettter off taking 20 mg at once. It took me like 5 minutes to write this reply coz it's late and my amphetmine wore off. Another problem is I metabolize stimulants so quickly that is only works for 2 hours or so (I'm taking Dexedrine) and amphetamines are very harsh for your body.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Freesix88 said:


> Appearantly I miss the H part in ADHD that results in ADD.


In the US at least it's officially ADHD Primarily Inattentive, which to me sounds silly.

They feel compelled to toss in the H and then add Primarily Inattentive to negate the H that doesn't belong there in the first place. Perhaps pdocs just think that sounds more impressive than ADD.:stu


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Haha maybe. Hyperactive kids are more lucky they get their meds at young age because they are annoying to the teacher at class.


----------



## samsonites (Apr 11, 2012)

Agreed, but it is less addictive than caffeine, and less produces less anxiety IMO. Not worth the money. $300+ a month.



UltraShy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modafanil
> 
> Provigil is a mild stimulant that costs $10+ per pill. I've tired it and it's OK if you want something as potent as caffeine and have a big pile of money to burn.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

samsonites said:


> Agreed, but it is less addictive than caffeine, and less produces less anxiety IMO. Not worth the money. $300+ a month.


Then you are getting ripped off. I recently bought 340 days of modafinil (100mg/d) for €98. They are generics from India, called Modalert.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

chiaza said:


> Then you are getting ripped off. I recently bought 340 days of modafinil (100mg/d) for €98. They are generics from India, called Modalert.


You are just the king of buying cheap questionable drugs from questionable sources. That's a title you can brag about!

You seem to be self medicating with a host of "drugs" (the quotation marks because who knows what you're actually getting).

What are your goals with your self medication?


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

istayhome said:


> You are just the king of buying cheap questionable drugs from questionable sources. That's a title you can brag about!


I don't think they are questionable.



istayhome said:


> You seem to be self medicating with a host of "drugs" (the quotation marks because who knows what you're actually getting).


I have been very lucky. I have ordered lots of drugs online, and only received fake products a few times. All of those fake products just didn't do anything, with the exception of a tub of Clenbuterol tablets which made me sick for a few days.



istayhome said:


> What are your goals with your self medication?


I am depressed and want to die. I don't like life. I hate life. Why not self-medicate drugs?

Edit: Even the most "questionable" sources have proved to be legitimate. I bought some valium from a guy on a forum who sent them in food wrap with pieces of dirt in it.. but they worked as expected.
Although once I got some sh*tty LSD that just gave me a headache.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

chiaza said:


> I don't think they are questionable.
> 
> I have been very lucky. I have ordered lots of drugs online, and only received fake products a few times. All of those fake products just didn't do anything, with the exception of a tub of Clenbuterol tablets which made me sick for a few days.
> 
> ...


I am very sorry to hear this and I've been there for a long time many times and may be there again. I truly wish you the best. I know how hard it is to realize, but there really is a place in life for everyone. Unfortunately many of us have been dealt a bad hand and have to work very hard to find a place in life where we can be happy but the only way to begin working towards that is to start to do whatever we can to move towards that goal. I know how hard it is man for sure. It's impossible to even be a tiny bit motivated when we are just using drugs; it's impossible to even think rationally about life.

My older brother hung himself due to the same feelings and the same philosophy of just using drugs to bide his miserable time on earth. I had discussions with him in the months, weeks, days before he committed suicide and he could see that such drug use was only leading him towards suicide when there was actually a little hope out there. I feel very bad when I watch people throw their lives away by using drugs instead of facing their problems; as miserable as that is to do I believe it is always worth it.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

istayhome said:


> I am very sorry to hear this and I've been there for a long time many times and may be there again. I truly wish you the best. I know how hard it is to realize, but there really is a place in life for everyone. Unfortunately many of us have been dealt a bad hand and have to work very hard to find a place in life where we can be happy but the only way to begin working towards that is to start to do whatever we can to move towards that goal. I know how hard it is man for sure. It's impossible to even be a tiny bit motivated when we are just using drugs; it's impossible to even think rationally about life.
> 
> My older brother hung himself due to the same feelings and the same philosophy of just using drugs to bide his miserable time on earth. I had discussions with him in the months, weeks, days before he committed suicide and he could see that such drug use was only leading him towards suicide when there was actually a little hope out there. I feel very bad when I watch people throw their lives away by using drugs instead of facing their problems; as miserable as that is to do I believe it is always worth it.


Wow, I'm really sorry about your brother... I agree completely with what you say. I also have my suicidal moments (I'm bipolar) and unfortunately the situation in which we all are is horrible and complicated. But I always think, "It's better to live miserably and wait hopeful for a better moment than die now and not witness that moment...


----------



## bw7and (Dec 6, 2012)

OMG...i feel good that I stay in India considering the fact that modafinil is so cheap here compared to other countries.Also the best part is that you don't need a prescription....there is not much over the counter abuse of drugs.
Any chemist shop here would give you that...If he doesn't give..try the next one....(mostly if they have it,they give it).


I buy modalert 100mg for INR 90 which is approximately 1.7$
1.7$ for 10 pills

I am a 27 year old guy
Modalert works..I take 100mg...
200mg is too jittery for me in the first 1-2 hours of taking it....but then I wont sleep or even feel sleepy for the next 24hrs..helps to concentrate like crazy.
although when I stay overnight..I usually give myself 2hrs break in between.
It is not something that I would take daily since it causes gas as I am lactose intolerant.
Also its effectiveness is reduced when you don't get enough sleep.so If I am taking it everyday for 4-5 days and I if I sleep for 5-6 hrs every night...its effect is reduced and I am more tired(but still cannot sleep).I have notice I get heart palpitation,excessive sweat,low blood pressure If I take frequent doses in short period of time.

I try to give atleast 8-9 hrs of sleep everyday for it to work when I take it.
so don't compensate on sleep to get the benefits of modalert.

Also I noticed it is a vasodilator...since my air passages are opened up...hence helps me with weight training as well.

100mg dose fits perfectly in my schedule if taken first thing in the morning.
helps me for overcoming procastination and chronic fatigue


----------



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am a little bit confused of Vigil (German formula of modafinil). When I tried modafinil for the first time last week, I thought I got paradoxical reaction to modafinil because I felt mostly dizzy and tired, sleepy, also muddled in my head, confused and I had blurred vision..,The benefits from 200mg dosage were only minimal. But about the next few days it seemed better and most of side effects went away (mainly dizzines and tiredness). So it worked well for these days and I felt more stimulated, concentrated and maybe also more social, though I still felt irritated and exhausted towards to end of the day and sometimes even more earlier. During the weekend I did not take any modafinil. Early this week, I felt in the same way like first times on modafinil and I got almost same unpleasant side effects and even wore because those great effects and benefits from drug probably stopped working for me. 

Could that be because I did not take modafinil regularly/every day (but with a break for 3-4 days from the beginning of using) and then I started taking it again ? Are these side effects only TEMPORARY or PERMANENTLY ?

Do you have any advice or suggestions to my current situation with Vigil ? 

I wonder if anyone else have this problem ?


----------



## bw7and (Dec 6, 2012)

Mike111 said:


> I am a little bit confused of Vigil (German formula of modafinil). When I tried modafinil for the first time last week, I thought I got paradoxical reaction to modafinil because I felt mostly dizzy and tired, sleepy, also muddled in my head, confused and I had blurred vision..,The benefits from 200mg dosage were only minimal. But about the next few days it seemed better and most of side effects went away (mainly dizzines and tiredness). So it worked well for these days and I felt more stimulated, concentrated and maybe also more social, though I still felt irritated and exhausted towards to end of the day and sometimes even more earlier. During the weekend I did not take any modafinil. Early this week, I felt in the same way like first times on modafinil and I got almost same unpleasant side effects and even wore because those great effects and benefits from drug probably stopped working for me.
> 
> Could that be because I did not take modafinil regularly/every day (but with a break for 3-4 days from the beginning of using) and then I started taking it again ? Are these side effects only TEMPORARY or PERMANENTLY ?
> 
> ...


as long as enough sleep is met...there are no side-effects(only mild ones like gas for lactose intolerant)

side effects are obviously temporary.
no long term craving or anything like that.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I read this thread with interest since I've been considering asking my doc about possibly trying this. Working the overnight shift is really getting to me, and I'm so tired at work when I really need to have laser concentration and be alert. I've heard that's exactly what it's prescribed for. I don't think drinking gallons of energy drinks a week is good for you, and they give me heartburn. Same with too much caffeine. The price has made me hesitant though.

So that's the difference between Provigil and Nuvigil?


----------



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

Is it possible that modafinil works as enhancer ? For example, if I will be in whatever state of mind then modafinil will enhance that state ? So If I will be in bad feeling/mood then modafinil will enhance it and it will make me feel worse ? I suppose it is probably wrong expecting that it will make me feel better after that.

One more question, Do you know about any interesting article/study in which I could learn more about modafinil and get more advice ?


Thank you !


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Ah, those threads started back in the day. Sometimes it is quite interesting and comical to read your old posts. Just recently, I did some research on modafinil, and it's inner workings on the brain 8). It was a comparison to the old school amps:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ess-and-effects-on-the-218170/#post1060543063
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ess-and-effects-on-the-218181/#post1060543164


----------



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks for your links, but I was thinking about something easier to understand buecause I am not a kind of person pharmacologically involved.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike111 said:


> thanks for your links, but I was thinking about something easier to understand buecause I am not a kind of person pharmacologically involved.


http://www.theage.com.au/news/general/a-real-eye-opener/2006/05/04/1146335866910.html?page=fullpage
http://reference.medscape.com/drug/provigil-modafinil-343000
http://sleep.emedtv.com/sleep/provigil-medication-information.html
http://www.students.sonoma.edu/users/c/charlest/study-drug-modafinil.html
http://europepmc.org/abstract/MED/14628981


----------



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

thank you so much for links !


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike111 said:


> thank you so much for links !


No problem, I hope some of them were useful!


----------



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> No problem, I hope some of them were useful!


It seems that you have very good knowledge about modafinil. I have not read these articles yet, but I wonder if it is possible to somehow prolong time duration of modafinil ? Or do you have any other ideas, advice how to enhance the effectiveness of modafinil ?

As for me, the effects from 100mg dosage of modafinil only lasts for 3-4 hours and then I must take another dose or nearly always It makes me something like "crash" when the effects wear off. When it come, I feel quite a lot irritated and much more tired, exhausted than without it (sometimes more anxious). I have usually tried to use only 100mg a day but it definitely not enough, because the effects of drug are short and when the effects wear off I often feel bad as described above. With 200mg dosage it is probably same (in terms of side effects) and effect of modafinil lasts a little longer.

Do you have any other suggestions to my experience with modafinil ? (I would like to try Armodafinil but this drug is not approved/marketed in my country. I am from Europe)


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike111 said:


> It seems that you have very good knowledge about modafinil. I have not read these articles yet, but I wonder if it is possible to somehow prolong time duration of modafinil ? Or do you have any other ideas, advice how to enhance the effectiveness of modafinil ?
> 
> As for me, the effects from 100mg dosage of modafinil only lasts for 3-4 hours and then I must take another dose or nearly always It makes me something like "crash" when the effects wear off. When it come, I feel quite a lot irritated and much more tired, exhausted than without it (sometimes more anxious). I have usually tried to use only 100mg a day but it definitely not enough, because the effects of drug are short and when the effects wear off I often feel bad as described above. With 200mg dosage it is probably same (in terms of side effects) and effect of modafinil lasts a little longer.
> 
> Do you have any other suggestions to my experience with modafinil ? (I would like to try Armodafinil but this drug is not approved/marketed in my country. I am from Europe)


Armodafinil is supposed to be about twice as effective as modafinil. I have only used modafinil, as it is much cheaper for me and I have good results. I take 200mgs once a day. Some of the studies seem to show that increasing it above 200mg has no added therapeutic effects. Though I have heard of some using 300mgs and 400mgs. I have tried doses higher then 200mg and I usually get a "cracked out" feeling. 
I definitely notice a difference between 100-200mg though. People do divide doses between morning and mid-day. Usually not to late as the half-life of 15 hours can cause insomnia.
Here is a good overall paper on modafinil and it's effectiveness at different doses:
http://www.josephmatta.com/modafinil.pdf
http://www.ccjm.org/content/74/8/561.full.pdf

Some good in-depth patient reviews:
http://www.druglib.com/ratingsreviews/provigil/

And this mentions the known effects of different med. combo's with modafinil
http://www.medicinenet.com/modafinil/article.htm

Modafinil can effect the metabolism of SSRI's, TCA's, Valium (benzos) causing a slower elimination time. This is due to it's effects on certain enzymes, and it can reduce the effectiveness of buspirone, triazolam, midazolam and most of the calcium channel blockers and statins.

*4.5 Interaction with other medicinal products and other forms of interaction*


> Modafinil may increase its own metabolism via induction of CYP3A4/5 activity, but the effect, is modest and unlikely to have significant clinical consequences.
> Anticonvulsants: Co-administration of potent inducers of CYP activity, such as carbamazepine and phenobarbital, could reduce the plasma levels of modafinil. Due to a possible inhibition of CYP2C19 by modafinil and suppression of CYP2C9 the clearance of phenytoin may be decreased when modafinil is administered concomitantly. Patients should be monitored for signs of phenytoin toxicity, and repeated measurements of phenytoin plasma levels may be appropriate upon initiation or discontinuation of treatment with modafinil.
> Steroidal contraceptives: The effectiveness of steroidal contraceptives may be impaired due to induction of CYP3A4/5 by modafinil. Alternative or concomitant methods of contraception are recommended for patients treated with modafinil. Adequate contraception will require continuation of these methods for two months after stopping modafinil.
> Antidepressants: A number of tricyclic antidepressants and selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors are largely metabolised by CYP2D6. In patients deficient in CYP2D6 (approximately 10% of a Caucasian population) a normally ancillary metabolic pathway involving CYP2C19 becomes more important. As modafinil may inhibit CYP2C19, lower doses of antidepressants may be required in such patients.
> ...


from-
http://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/med...ablets,+Provigil+200+mg+Tablets/#INTERACTIONS


----------



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> Armodafinil is supposed to be about twice as effective as modafinil. I have only used modafinil, as it is much cheaper for me and I have good results. I take 200mgs once a day. Some of the studies seem to show that increasing it above 200mg has no added therapeutic effects. Though I have heard of some using 300mgs and 400mgs. I have tried doses higher then 200mg and I usually get a "cracked out" feeling.
> I definitely notice a difference between 100-200mg though. People do divide doses between morning and mid-day. Usually not to late as the half-life of 15 hours can cause insomnia.


thanks for the links again, I appreciate it.

I have read some of these articles, though I would like to ask you some questions on your experiences with modafinil :

After taking a dose of modafinil about how long does it take to kick in ? and How long the effects last for you ? 
In my case the effects commonly last only about 3-4 hours (sometimes maybe longer) and then I must take either another dose or often I get something like a "crash" and when it stops working, it makes me feel worse (as I mentioned). 
I often use alprazolam or oxazepam during a day, is it possible that these drugs can negatively affect the way how modafinil works ?

Have you experienced that if you take modafinil everyday then it is not as effective as when you take it occasionally ? 
As directed by my doc I should take this drug twice a day(100mg) on a daily basis as it is also quoted in leaflet for narcolepsy disorder, but I am sure that in this way I will develop a tolerance to modafinil very quickly .

My Vigils leaflet also says that the tablets must be swallowed whole so I suppose that it is not possible (or probably it is not recommended) to split a pill in half. Do you think, if I split a tablet that it may not work as it should ? In my country is only possible to get modafinil tablets contains 100 mg.


----------



## rowebil (Oct 26, 2012)

So, it isn't really Adderall alternative - it keeps me away. I use it because without it, I wake up after 10 hours of sleep and then feel so sleepy a short hour later. 

I use their alternative where it is legal to import (Adrafinil) - because it isn't Modafinil, and is unregulated in the states. 

Anyhow, it keeps me awake definitely. However, I'm waiting for the cable company to come to upgrade my Internet from 6 to 25Mbps. I'm nervous because I have to greet him at the door and sign papers. I'm not like that... I could go up to anyone and somewhat outgoing, just not women which then I'm 'seeking approval' which you shouldn't do. 
So I'm a bit nervous and shaky (Also had a energy drink which those suck and I don't drink them regularly anymore) and I keep hearing trucks and it is getting me jumpy. 

So if anything... see if it works for you, any effects, etc. I'm not prescribed, I'm trying it out and then if it is good, I might just go to the doctor and tell him I tried it and wanting to prescribe it. It's expensive but my Mothers government health plan pays for psychology and psychiatry visits as well as most medication. She may even pay a small fee and then get it reimbursed at the end of the year, like contact lenses. Anyhow, yeah! 

I'm a nervous wreck lol maybe from the energy drink. I get full amounts of sleep and usually take only half a pill.


----------



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

The first few days, the first few weeks that I took modafinil, I could not leave home: too much stimulation, too nervous, too sensitive to noise, lights.
I had to get used to a lot of time because these negative effects diminish.
In a way it's like at the beginning, my anxiety had worsened.
For the rest, this nervousness over time decreased, and the energy that modafinil has, can give you a feeling of control and then paradoxically decrease anxiety.
We know that the feeling of control is associated with a better response to anxiety.
But sometimes even now, although less than in the past, makes me feel nervous, so I was thinking of trying to associate the theanine.


----------



## Lost123 (Mar 11, 2013)

rowebil said:


> I use their alternative where it is legal to import (Adrafinil) - because it isn't Modafinil, and is unregulated in the states.


Adrafinil is practically the prodrug of modafinil. In practice it should not differ from the modafinil if not for the duration. Adrafinil also to be transformed into modafinil, it burdens the liver. So simply Adrafinil is modafinil with more side effects.

The armodafinil instead is half modafinil. Armodafinil is to modafinil as escitalopram is to citalopram.


----------



## fenibut9 (Mar 2, 2017)

if anyone interested I have modiodal. I got it from pharmacy, I don't use it cause it too much for me. Only europe. pm for more info


----------



## sadness (May 9, 2006)

It helped me a lot. I could talk to lots of people much easier. Made me more aggressive however. In ways that weren't good, like yelling at people. I might have took too much. I wasn't taking it every day.


----------

